# 1995 nissan harbody truck with the 2.4 has issues with 2000 rpm rpm jump up and down



## kurtmorganecolab (Jun 23, 2015)

hi I have a 1995 Nissan hardbody pick up truck with the 2.4 motor truck starts runs good passed emissions like a champ but the truck still will not hold the rpms at like 1800 to 2300 rpm it just cuts off and on and rpm jumps from 1200 to 2300 rpm then when you push the throttle down more it stops you can drive it normal jus not in that rpm range.. I have replaced the dist cap rotor plugs and wires mass air flow sensor idle air control throttle position sensor and coil and the hear temp sensor replaced the egr set the timing but I still have this problem I have put 2 new tps in and the code still goes o off for that tps I may have a wiring problem with that circuit .. help guys any other ting I can check please help me out you can text me at 6786562086


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Why did you replace all of those parts? Did someone tell you to or are you just throwing money at it?

You need to find out why it is doing this. As an FYI, that engine issue is called "hunting".

First, you need to go here and get the Nissan Service Manual for your truck:










Right-Click the link, select Save As, and put it in your My Documents folder so you can find it easily.

Then, go into the EF & EC section.

In the 1994 Service Manual, Diagnostic Procedure 2 below tells how to solve Hunting issues on EF & EC-197.










Look through that, and report back what you find. Some tests will cause no change, others will.


----------



## kurtmorganecolab (Jun 23, 2015)

I have went through all the diagnosis on all the pages i even checked every wire back to the pcm and they all ohm good. I am just at a loss and i did put all the parts on because i got the truck from a guy wthat never did any pm on the truck and everything was corroded or it threw a check engine light only thing now is the tos code going off and its new and all the wires are good all the way back to the pcm


----------

